# Eyeballs



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey all, I am wondering if anyone has any tips on an easier maybe quicker way to take the eyes out of a deer skull for a euro mount? I have done 5 euro and the eyeballs are the hardest part for me to take out. 
Any tips would be fantastic.......Thanks


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Power washer at the car wash, or use a fork and spoon.


----------



## mjmmusser (Apr 24, 2005)

small metal baby spoon! pop em and scrape em out.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

i use a spoon... i made serrations on one side for the cutting. kind of like a grape fruit spoon.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I save this for the end. I've also found that if you locate where the muscle attaches to the skull and remove it as a "group" instead of just hacking off chunks of meat, the whole process goes much faster. 

Find where the optic nerve attachs in the socket behind the eye. Sever at this point and pry from behind and out, through the socket. If you have a clean skull you can better understand where and at what point these "holes" that the nerves pass through into the skull are located.

Brains are, in my opinion, best removed by scrambling them with a bent wire attached to a drill. Whats left inside tends to expand when cooked and somewhat expel themselves for you.

Mitch


----------

